# Annual Cobia tournament



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

AvalonB&T here, we will be having a cobia tournament for the month of march and april. We have all the bait and tackle you would need for catching cobia. It is a $5.00 entry fee. First place will win a penn fierce 5000 combo, Second place is a $100.00 Gift certificate, and third place is a $50.00 Gift certificate. All catches will get a picture on our Facebook and Bragging board, in store, and will also print out a copy for you. So come on and come see us. Must be caught legally can not be deep frozen or mutilated. We are extending the tournament to the month of April due to many customer request.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just my opinion but the month of April would be a better month then march for a cobia tournament


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

cody&ryand said:


> Just my opinion but the month of April would be a better month then march for a cobia tournament


Most definitely


----------



## AvalonB&T (Nov 10, 2014)

Due to many customer request we will be extending our tournament to April as well.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

AvalonB&T said:


> Due to many customer request we will be extending our tournament to April as well.


Sweet...


----------

